# Saddle PAD slipping



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

My first thought would be the saddle doesn't fit.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

That was my first thought, also, but I've checked it a dozen times with/without the pad, and it's fine. The vet even looked at it and said it fit.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine slips as well, I've no idea what its made of. Never thought to check. 
My saddle fits perfectly as well, just got it for her about two weeks ago.
Subbing so I can find out how to fix my problem as well! Haha. Sorry, no advice. :b


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

We found it happened more if the girth was loose or on Roly poly ponies if that's any help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the girth is tight enough, and she certainly isn't a roly=poly. She's a 2 year old 15.1 QH


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you tucking the front of the pad up in to the pommel area? I find that helps keep the pad from slipping back.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've heard a number of theories as to why this happens, from gripping with your knees to the cut of the wither area of the pad to saddle fit. I'm inclined towards it being a saddle fit issue in most cases. You said your vet looked at it, but does she have any training as a saddle fitter? If not, she has no more expertise in this area than any other horseperson. Saddle fit can be very subtle, and it could be that the tree has the wrong amount of curve for your horse's back or has been flocked for a differently shaped horse.

If you're absolutely certain it's not the sadle fit, there are a number of anti-slip saddle pads out there that would be worth looking into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a fleece pad that shot out from under the saddle whenever we went up hills. Switched to a sheepskin pad. It never moves no matter how loose my girth is. Probably just the material it's made of.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

My first worry would be saddle fit, generally pad slippage stems from an ill-fitting saddle. (the fact that it doesn't slip with one saddle but does with the other makes me wonder if it is a fit issue vs a material issue). If you are sure the saddle fits well, you can always try a no slip pad, or even a no slip liner for the slippy pad if you are determined to use it. A thicker pad with more give might also help the saddle fit right and the help the pad stay in place. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

My friend had this issue with here horse, and what she wound up doing was putting a non-slip pad between the pad and the saddle... that did the trick until she got a different pad that didn't slip, though I can't recall what she wound up using.

By the way, the non-slip pad that she used wasn't of the equine variety, just a standard non-slip mat that you can get anywhere that sells home stuff- like this one- Google Image Result for http://asaltedlife.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/img_2733_1.jpg


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with the majority. Pad shape is important, and while there are loads of reasons a pad might slip the fitting issue is very common.

This most often manifests itself as the pad pulling down and back, if the horse is evenly muscled, or back on one side more than the other if the horse is uneven. 

A horse should move freely under most of the saddle. What seems to cause the problem is the saddle being tight behind one or both shoulders. As a foreleg stretches forward the pad stays in place but as the shoulder moves back, friction (or skin/muscle bunching in front of the pad) physically forces it back a very small amount. This continues with each stride. Adjust the saddle flock often helps - with a correct width tree - but not always. Horses which are very uneven, needing a lot more flock one side than the other to level the saddle, often still suffer slipping pads. In this instance you need to experiment to find some compromise, unfortunately.

Hope that's some help


----------

